# Westfield State PS Office Mgr.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*This is a vital position, seriously. Without this person, everything could go to hell in 20 minutes. You can have those who do a magnificent job and keep the place rolling, or you can have some clown who has NEVER been a cop setting the standards for being a cop and torturing everyone who IS a cop simply to show that they know better than the cops. But that just doesn't happen, at least not in real life.*
*I eliminated the BS that describes WSU because, really WHO GIVES TWO SHITS?*

*Office Manager, Public Safety*
Institution:
*Westfield State University*

Location:
Westfield, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/18/2016

Type:
Full Time

*Office Manager, Public Safety*
*
Job Description:*
*Campus Title:* Office Manager
*State Title: *Staff Assistant
*FLSA Designation: *Exempt
*Department:* Public Safety
*Title Code: *HA5600
*Source of Funding:* State Funds (7115-0100)
*Salary:* $45,000 - $50,000 commensurate with experience and qualifications
*Hours per Week:* 37.5
*Weeks per Year: *52
*Shift:* 8:30 a.m. - 4:30 p.m.
*Days Off:* Saturday, Sunday
*Supervision Received:* Receives general supervision from the Director of Public Safety. Functions within the broad scope of Public Safety and University policies and goals. Refers exceptions to the Director.
*Supervision Exercised: * The Staff Assistant will supervise clerical staff and student workers.

*Application Closing Date: *Apply by July 25, 2016 for priority consideration. The position will remain open until finalists have been selected.

*General Statement of Duties:* Under the direction of the Director of Public Safety, or designee, the Office Manager is responsible for administrative day-to-day business management of the Department. In the absence of the Director, the Office Manager assumes responsibility for the business functioning of the Department.

*Duties and Responsibilities:*
_ Duties include but are not limited to:_

_* Essential:*_

Oversees and manages all day-to-day business operations of the Public Safety office including walk-in service, computer operations, records management and day-shift dispatch.
Serves as Systems Manager for the IMC police software network system. Maintains computer files and assigns security authorization for entrance to files within the system itself.
Assists the Director in budget planning, and yearly budget preparation for all University accounts handled by the Department of Public Safety.
Acts as Administrative Assistant to the Director, maintaining confidentiality in writing and compiling memos that include personnel information and actions as well as private investigation information.
Manages all financial functions of the Department and serves as liaison to other University business departments; manages and implements all related components and functions of payroll for the department.
Develop, administer and review all office procedures annually.
Responsible for the direction and supervision of office support personnel to assure proper performance of duties and adherence to established rules, regulations, policies and procedures. Organizes and assigns duties to ensure appropriate coverage of Departmental clerical functions and activities. Performs evaluations of all clerical staff and student employees.
Maintains the Department's approximately 20 web pages, and constructs additions and new pages when needed, along with submission of the Clery log to meet Federal regulations.
Submits Massachusetts State Police Warrant of Appointment forms for new police personnel and renewal Warrants for police officers. Also provides accurate data to the Massachusetts State Police Certification Unit for the annual certification of the department.
Compiles and edits department monthly reports for submission to the Vice President, Student Affairs.
Assists in the accreditation process to have the department meet the standards of Massachusetts Chiefs of Police.
Supervises day-shift dispatch and front desk service; handles both emergency and non-emergency phone calls and transmit the information accurately over the public safety radio or facilities radio to the appropriate people in the field ; proficiently operates the RAVE (emergency notification) system, Fire Alarm System, Access Control System, CCTV system, the use of the Complus computer system for decal and ticket information and all other equipment in the dispatch area. In the absence of other support personnel, can perform those duties.
Supervises support of officers in the field as to records checks, both internal and DMV, and knowledge of the use of the DCJIS terminal.
_*Non-Essential:*_


Participates in the management of the Student Security component of the department as it concerns clerical records-keeping and office procedures.
Develops forms and maintains master form index files and back-ups.
Provides parking information to faculty, staff and students regarding the purchase of parking permits, and payment of and appeals of tickets. Issues one-day or extended temporary permits to faculty, staff, students and guests.
Completes special projects as assigned by the Director.
*Requirements:*


Minimum of three years of experience working in an office environment.
Associates degree required, Bachelor's degree or higher preferred.
Strong organizational abilities and attention to detail/accuracy; ability to multi-task.
Good written and verbal communication skills and ability to deal with a variety of people in a positive, congenial and professional manner.
Prior experience working with Banner and other software applications (Excel, Powerpoint, Microsoft Word.)
Proven experience in working with confidentiality and privacy laws related to law enforcement and/or education.
Prior working knowledge of budgetary procedures.
*Additional Information:*
Westfield State University understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance with the job application process, please contact Lawrence Johnson, the University's ADA Coordinator at (413) 572-8485.

_Employment at Westfield State University is contingent upon a background check that is satisfactory to the University. Failure to provide written authorization for a background check will nullify the offer of employment._
*
Application Instructions:*
An on-line application is required. The successful candidate must submit an official transcript at the time of hire. Interested candidates should electronically attach the following documents:


Resume
Cover letter
Contact information for three references*
*Provide the contact information for reference providers in the references section of the online application.

_NOTE: If you need assistance completing your application please contact our online Help Desk. The link to the help desk can be found at the top of the page via Contact Us._

_*Westfield State University provides equal access to employment opportunities for all applicants, regardless of race, color, creed, religion, national origin, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity, gender expression, genetic information, marital status, age, disability or veteran status in compliance with all applicable laws, regulations and policies.* _

_*To apply, visit https://westfield.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=74181* _

_jeid-5cfa149d49c76f4a944aab8a786f8e4d_










*Application Information*
Contact:
Westfield State University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/844780


----------

